# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  satelate unicable

## hans1

καλημερα υπαρχει καποιος που εχει δουλεψει unicable υλικα ψαχνω διακλαδωτηρες 1/2  1/3 καθως και οποια πληροφορια σχετικα με τη συγκεκριμενη συνδεσμολογια ευχαριστω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Από εκεί που θα πάρεις δέκτες/lnb θα βρεις και τα υπόλοιπα. 

Κοίτα και εδώ να πάρεις μια ιδέα.

----------

hans1 (05-02-14)

----------

